# Spiderzilla-Alternative unter Firefox 3?



## Aka-Aka (25 Juli 2008)

Spiderzilla 1.6.0 ist nicht kompatibel zum FF3. Kennt jemand eine Alternative? (ich werde mich wohl in HTTrack einlesen/einarbeiten müssen????)


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (25 Juli 2008)

*Webdown*

Hallo Aka-Aka!

Hast Du schon mal Webdown ausprobiert? Löst bei mir viele Aufgaben bei denen andere versagen oder Zicken machen.
Webdown - Downloader fuer komplette Websites

Willst Du gerade Römer rippen?
Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: Spiderzilla-Alternative unter Firefox 3?*

Hellseher?


----------

